# Etisalat Data packages



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone else having problems receiving a 3G service?

I upgraded my bog standard SIM to the 1g Data package after buying a Galaxy S phone. 
Initially everything worked fine but it was a big drain on the battery. I asked the retailer about this and he did 'something' to the handset that meant I was still able to receive emails, internet etc; but (as I understood it) only used the 3G connection when required and it was on 'standby' most of the time.
Again this worked fine for a month or so but around two weeks ago I noticed the 3G icon on my phone had disappeared and so had the ability to pick up emails etc.
Needless to say I have contacted Etisalat who have been as much use a an ashtray on a motorbike. I get repeated assurances that it is being looked at whilst confirmation that it has still not been dealt with. I can't get past the first line of their customer service people.

Anybody had similar issues or can suggest a possible solution?

Thanks


----------

